# Stopovers



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Have been disappointed with the number of pubs listed in the Motorhomestopover scheme who "no longer do it"  
However, have found that a lot of the big carvery chain pubs are quite happy to allow us to stay overnight  
Pubs may not be up to much but the parking is easy and free and the food, if you are so inclined, is "cheap and cheerful" :wink: 
Have just left the Micker Brook in Councillor Road, Cheadle after a 15 hour stop.......... Sunday Carvery, £6.99 including unlimited self-service ice cream :roll:


----------

